# Burning Man 2006



## craig (Jan 22, 2006)

Black Rock City, Nevada at the end of August. My family's participation in this event has been going on for years now. I sort of always wanted to go, but not really. Due to recent events I am required to go this year. Definitely a little nervous. 

So who is going? Check out http://www.burningman.com/art_of_burningman/bm06_theme.html if you are not familiar with the festival. What better place for a meetup? Thousands of people being full on creative and beautiful for one week. I should mention that weather conditions are harsh. Plan on supplying your own electricity and water. Money is no good there.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 22, 2006)

I&#8217;ve seen pic&#8217;s for burning man before, looks a little to crazy for me 




			
				craig said:
			
		

> ---Thousands of people being full on creative and beautiful for one week.---


do mean full of mary jane:lmao:


----------



## df3photo (Jan 22, 2006)

Ive always wanted to go to that... last time i looked into it, it was a bit pricey for me.... one day maybe....


----------



## craig (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah. My sentiments exactly. Pricey. If you are not near Nevada then it is super pricey. The power of love and music may be able to overcome...


----------

